# CCD Symptoms in 1857



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

An account of the first bees to be shiped to California:

In 1857 A. P. Smith, shipped prepared bees for shipment to California from his apiary in Lawrence county, Pennsylvania. They were taken to New York, and shipped on board the steamer Northern Light, which sailed from that port November the 5th, arriving in Aspinwall in 1857.

The colonies arrived at California in bad shape, Smith writes; 
“On opening the hives, I found that considerable numbers of bees had died in each, and that in five all were dead, having been destroyed by worms which had been hatched on entering the warm climate from eggs laid by the moth previous to starting.”

“…Some hives were found to contain so few bees that they were united with other weak ones, till the number was reduced to fifty.”

CCD Symptoms:

“In the latter part of January, 1858, I made a discovery which has since been verified in a number of instances. All the bees in two hives swarmed out, leaving them entirely deserted. On examining, I found young brood, the combs were clean and healthy, and each hive contained some six or eight pounds of honey. But it was nearly all sealed up, only a few cells containing honey being open. The cause of their deserting was then a mystery, as they had apparently all the requisites to do well.


Joe Waggle ~ Derry, PA ‘Bees Gone Wild Apiaries' 
FeralBeeProject.com 
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/H...neybeeArticles


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

*CCD in 1794*

The Edinburgh Advertiser
Tuesday, October 07, 1794 Edinburgh, Midlothian

The following extraordinary instance of the industry
of Bees, happened this season in a bee hive the property
of Mr. John Scotland, Merchant, Dunfermline. 
In his garden adjoining the bridge, a hive was cast upon
the 18th June last, and smoked the 1st. of September,
when it weight 153 lb. gross; of which there were 
upwards of 100 lb. of the finest honey-comb, besides
others intermixed with bee bread. Had the honey been
all extracted from the wax, it would have contained 
about 24 pints. What is very remarkable, when the hive
was smoked, there were not above 200 bees in it;
and this great quanity of honey was amassed in little
more than three weeks; for during the six weeks before
It was smoked it increased little or nothing in weight.


Joe Waggle ~ Derry, PA ‘Bees Gone Wild Apiaries' 
FeralBeeProject.com 
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/H...neybeeArticles[/QUOTE]


----------

